# Getting avatar



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

I have the same problem as the previous post reguarding an avatar. Is there a bunch of them to pick from? How do I get one? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

Good thread. Chock full of ancwers.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

sorry gunerd,i know how to do it but im not good at explaining it to other people.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Click on the up load button and pick a picture from your files and click OK. I think you got to click the sumit button at the bottom of the page. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks,I'll give it a try.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

Did done do it! It turns out my son knew how. Thanks again.


----------

